# Happy New Year!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

John and I want to express our sincere gratitude to everyone involved with Home Theater Shack... for yet another wonderfully successful year!

To our members... we are what we are because of you... thank you for being a member. Who could possibly ask for a better member base than what is here at the Shack. We are honored and privileged to have you all as members.

To our staff... what can we say that would possibly give you the praise and honor you deserve? You are a top notch group of gentlemen indeed! It is absolutely a blessing to have the most respected group of administrators and moderators that any forum could possibly ask for. You are a class act!

To our sponsors... thank you for offering our members the quality products that you offer at affordable prices. We are most thankful that you are a sponsor of the Shack.

Thank you all again for a great year and for helping the Shack maintain the highest of moral and ethical standards in our endeavor to be the most respected home theater forum in the world! We have succeeded!

May God Bless You All!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I totally agree Sonnie, Lot's of great information and extremely helpful staff and members.
Have a happy and safe new year all.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes Happy New Year to all fellow members :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank's to everyone here, members and staff, for helping the best forum on the web work with class and respect. I am privalidged to be a member here at the Shack..........HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL...............


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Happy New Year to all of you as well!:yourock:


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy New Year, everybody.


----------

